# Motorbike Rental in Baguio City



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

having trouble finding somewhere that rents out SMALL motorcycles. I found a Facebook page where somebody wants 1,000 a day or 6,300 for a 200cc bike but even for a 200cc bike, that is far too much.

I could always rent a 125 in Angeles for 2000 a week or even less, but I don't really fancy the drive up there. And I don't really want to be in Angeles at all as my friend will go nuts, as she did not like even Puerto Galera, because of the 'cheap girls' she saw there. So what would she make of Angeles LOL. Although I could easily do the drive if I wanted to, I'd prefer to just get a bus up there from Manila and rent at a similar price or maybe a little bit more, but not much more, in Baguio.

this is quite important. If I can't sort out a reasonable value motorbike rental in Baguio then I won't be going.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Taxis are cheap and generally honest in Baguio, if that matters. Also at certain times of the year there is a lot of rain, which make riding a bike miserable. July / August / September are the worst.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm used to riding a 125 between cities and even islands in the Philippines and in all weathers. I'll have full waterproof gear and bags. I know how to pack them and string them up on the back and still have room for two. So that is not a concern. Having a bike would be an integral part part of the trip for me, and if I can't get an affordable one to hire, then I won't go at all. And I'm not going six and a half hours up there on the bus just on the off chance that I might find somebody that rents them at a decent price. I need to sort one out before.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cream said:


> I'm used to riding a 125 between cities and even islands in the Philippines and in all weathers. I'll have full waterproof gear and bags. I know how to pack them and string them up on the back and still have room for two. So that is not a concern. Having a bike would be an integral part part of the trip for me, and if I can't get an affordable one to hire, then I won't go at all. And I'm not going six and a half hours up there on the bus just on the off chance that I might find somebody that rents them at a decent price. I need to sort one out before.


Try to locate perhaps two travel agencies that are located in Baguio and contact them. If motor bike rentals are available there they should know..


----------



## Montemar (Jun 18, 2013)

cream said:


> having trouble finding somewhere that rents out SMALL motorcycles. I found a Facebook page where somebody wants 1,000 a day or 6,300 for a 200cc bike but even for a 200cc bike, that is far too much.
> 
> I could always rent a 125 in Angeles for 2000 a week or even less, but I don't really fancy the drive up there. And I don't really want to be in Angeles at all as my friend will go nuts, as she did not like even Puerto Galera, because of the 'cheap girls' she saw there. So what would she make of Angeles LOL. Although I could easily do the drive if I wanted to, I'd prefer to just get a bus up there from Manila and rent at a similar price or maybe a little bit more, but not much more, in Baguio.
> 
> this is quite important. If I can't sort out a reasonable value motorbike rental in Baguio then I won't be going.


I seen a place that rents out motorcycles to tourists at Urbiztondo beach San Juan La union
About 45 miles away from Baguio don't know what that equate to time wise
If you ask at one of the resort they'll point you in the right direction


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what kind of bike you want exactly 

and where would you ride to from Baguio?

btw it is raining cats and dogs now in Baguio and last few days had rain and some areas seem fogged out after rain


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

I would like an XRM or Honda Wave/Dream 125 type bike of the kind you can rent elsewhere in the Philippines for 300 a day/2000 a week, or maybe 350 tops 400 if it is a brand new or almost brand new bike in really excellent condition. Anybody who wants more than that for rental, is taking the *****<Snip>*. If I do sort out a bike I will tour round for about 10 days, would also like to get hold of an excellent map if possible, not always all that easy in the Philippines.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cream said:


> I would like an XRM or Honda Wave/Dream 125 type bike of the kind you can rent elsewhere in the Philippines for 300 a day/2000 a week, or maybe 350 tops 400 if it is a brand new or almost brand new bike in really excellent condition. Anybody who wants more than that for rental, is taking the *****<Snip>*. If I do sort out a bike I will tour round for about 10 days, would also like to get hold of an excellent map if possible, not always all that easy in the Philippines.


If you use a smart phone or have a tablet, download the free app called "Maps With Me." Works even offline and the Philippines map that is downloaded after the main map download works great..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

let me ask ... you didn't answer how far from Baguio you will go ...

will you return at the place you picked it?


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> l
> 
> will you return at the place you picked it?


of course. I would have to. Renting bikes is not like Hertz car rental. You can't rent one in Baguio and then drop it in Sagada. You have to bring it back. 

that was why I was reluctant to rent one in Angeles and take it up to Baguio. I would have had to have brought that back as well.


----------

